# Going Guard, have a few questions



## jdjr87 (Oct 14, 2014)

Looking for some thoughts, pointers, heads up, 2c, and comments. Sorry for the massive read!

I have a Bachelors degree in CRJ, passed my civil service, possess class A, etc and will be taking the ASVAB for the Guard in two weeks. Once I am back from training I will be applying to Police Officer positions in MA and VT. Any other near by states I should consider?

Serving is something I have always wanted to do. I'm hoping it will help me get the job and perform better on the job. To be honest I'm nervous as hell to attend the academy which is another reason I want to join the Guard. I'm in good physical shape and can pass the PAT but I've read/heard horror stories about flunking academy and have psyched myself up a bit. I figure basic prepares you and builds you up where academy you already have to be prepared or you fail out!? Is this a fair assumption? I am not looking for vet preference and would like to remain in the US as much as possible. I want to serve by helping those within my country from situations such as in house attacks and natural disasters (which is what the Guard is for). Which MOS did/do you as active guard/reserve have while also being a civilian police officer? Which MOS would best allow me to stay home? Two jobs I'm looking at are 12N Horizontal Construction Engineer and 12W Carpentry and Masonry Specialist, both interest me as fall back careers. I know it's illegal but do you think being active Guard or Reserve would hinder a wanna be police officer from getting on the job? There's always that possibility of deployment which they have to consider.

Here in MA I have nothing going for me except a Chief who has agreed to sponsor me towards full time academy. I am not hired and I pay all expenses. I figure having the full time academy on my application would be a huge bonus and should help me out. Is this a fair assumption? 

I'm also considering Vermont. VT does things a little differently than MA. In VT you must be hired through a department and they send you to the academy at no cost to the applicant. Also from what I can tell VT is not nearly as competitive for PO positions as here in MA, and they aren't as big on vet preference either. Also both academy's are transferable to either state. Could anybody share their experience as a VT Police officer or any helpful information?

Thank you for your time,
jdjr87


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

My answer is of your joining but don't want to deploy then DO NOT JOIN. 

It's a distinct possibility. Being in the military will only help you get on not hurt you. 

My best advice is look at the Air Guard. 
I was a air force guardsman, 
best quality of life is in the air force they also have the shortest deployments overseas. 

Goodluck whichever branch you choose. 

By the way having a chief who will sponsor you into a ft Academy of nothing to sneeze at. 
Peace


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

If you do a search, you will see that the instructions are the same. Apply to every department you can think of, keep running because ultimately its your PAT score that gets you in the door. Try departments in NH/VT/ME/RI, campus police, sheriffs, DOC, DEA, ATF, FBI etc.

I work in Rhode Island and can only really fill you in on that state. Rhode Island law enforcement, is going through a period of transition. We have recently had pension reform, which screwed over a lot of people. The current trend is massive retirements due to this latest reform. With retirements comes positions they must fill. My academy class was filled with 22 year old kids, who lucked out and passed the PT test and got on. RI is a odd state and doesn't like out of stater's taking their jobs, so be prepared to get a load of crap for it. 

The largest departments are Providence, RISP, Warwick, Pawtucket, Cranston, East Providence, Woonsocket and Newport. Be prepared to work if you go to these departments, they are very busy with high call volume and arrests. My agency is on its 2400 arrest so far, for the year.


----------



## tallcapecop22 (Nov 25, 2007)

First of all congrats on wanting to join, secondly there are some huge difference between army guard and air guard so I would suggest doing a little more research to see how much BS you want to deal with once a month and two weeks a year. I can only speak for what I've dealt with being active duty.....in Florida......on the beach, then coming back to MA and going air guard......huge difference. Secondly only suggestion I have is if you have a Bachelors try to commission they will give you crap for and try to make it difficult especially if you not dealing with an officer recruiter (remember recruiters live and breath by the amount of people they get to sign on that contract line) but if you push hard enough and you do not care what MOS(army) or AFSC(air force) they put you in having those bars means better pay and a better retirement and a better resume builder. Retirement pay once you can collect at 60 years of age from guard with after 20 years of service and say you make Major in either branch, potentially better then most municipal PD retirements.


----------

